# Massey models MF50 and MH50



## whitetail072854 (Mar 4, 2010)

What are the differences between the Massey models MF50 and MH50, I had a MH50 for 33 years, now I bought another Massey 50 but the tag under the steering wheel on the left side where the model and serial numbers should be is missing. I am thinking maybe some internal gears are different and maybe the hydrolic pump might be different between these two models, does anyone know for sure? What other differences are there? How can I tell for sure what model I have when that tag is gone?


----------

